# PEQ?



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a question about the PEQ auto setup. After running this setup in YPOA in my RX-Z11
It has really set the sound on the bright side in music. Movies sound great though. Can I run the PEQ setup for my music with my crossovers set properly for all my speakers and store that in say memory 1
Then run the PEQ again for movies with all crossovers set to 80 for THX and store them in memory 2 Would this help with the music being so bright or is this a speaker issue.
I am using energy RC 70 mains and RC-R surrounds and rears and 10" sub. Is this a fault of the energy speakers. The energy speakers have never sounded so clear before but they are on the bright side. I had them hooked up to 2 different Onkyo's I own and they did not sound bright but they were not as clear either.
This has me pulling my hair out please help me before I am completely bald.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

You might try just spreading the speakers apart for listening to music, then moving them back for movies. The imaging is slightly wider at 60 degrees while movies are more closer 45 degrees. The highs are probobly on the bright side as the music is slightly louder and meant for larger sounding soundstage. If there is a setting on your receiver that is for music, you may try that also. These can more than often work pretty well. I don't think your speakers are at fault. Setting up a different PEQ is good but not sure the crossover setting will remain. If it does that it could be a good solution. Something such as 40Hz crossover would be about right. If you wanted you could setup the 2 channel and the PEQ with some White Noise which is more often used to setup 2 channel stereo. A Radio without a signal, or some REW White PN burned to a CD disk will work for example. The setting is usually around 80dB - 82dB. Might want to pull them away from the front wall if that is highly reflective also as this can muddy up some 2 channel imaging.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that if you play music in the direct "pure" mode this bypasses all internal EQing and the YAPO settings. It also turns off the sub channel.
Music for the most part will not have as much activity on the LFE channel as movies do. The difference you are noticing with your speakers is most likely due to the fact the the Yamaha is in a totally different league than the Onkyo's you may have used unless your comparing it to the Onkyo 805 and up where the internal DACs and signal path are of much higher quality. This is what spending good money on a decent receiver gets you.


----------



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. The Z11 doesnot have a music setting but what I did discover in the PEQ settings. It has a through mode so I used that setting for music and it made all the difference in the world. The brightness went away in 2ch and 11ch stereo. I was able to store the different settings for stereo and movies in 2 of the ten memories it has. Now with the touch of one button I can change the crossover setting for music or THX for movies.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

stevez11 said:


> Thanks for the help. The Z11 doesnot have a music setting but what I did discover in the PEQ settings. It has a through mode so I used that setting for music and it made all the difference in the world. The brightness went away in 2ch and 11ch stereo. I was able to store the different settings for stereo and movies in 2 of the ten memories it has. Now with the touch of one button I can change the crossover setting for music or THX for movies.


Good to see that you solved your issue :T

I was going to suggest the same use Direct Mode for music or after YPAO adjust to your taste and save it in a memory for music ...

I have the RXV 2700, and I used the memories to save PEQ for two different seats (front and rear row with flat EQ and natural EQ for each) :yes:


----------

